# New Breed taking 2012 staff applications



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks Great Julie and we look forward to a great year!
kn


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great, Hope New Breed Archery has a great year!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

If anyone hasn't tried New Breed yet here's a great opportunity for you. Don't hesistate, fill out your application and get them in!!!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

New Breed is a great company to work with and they have an amazing product. I would reccommend anyone and everyone to apply!! Now is the time to get in on a MAJOR up and comer!! 

P.S. Julie, "everyone" might be a lot of work!! sorry!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Application mailed!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

App is in!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the app printed out and need to send it in, its sitting on the kitchen table filled out :thumbs_up


----------



## venado (Jun 14, 2009)

I mailed mine today. I read the New Breed thread daily and I am blown away by how positive the thread has stayed. It seems that a lot of threads turn in to arguments and lose what the thread was actually about. That is what made me take a chance and send in my app. Thanks to everyone who has contributed.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Filled in and sent at 31-08...
It was a nice 2011 so far, shooting the Cyborg. Hope to stay in for 2012.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Mailed mine last night.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Sent mine in and hope to continue the streak....from now until say 2060 or so.....enjoy


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

done and done.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Got mine done and sent in.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sent mine in


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Now is the time people. Don't miss out on this great opportunity!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the apps so far! Looks like this is going to be a real good year!

2011 staff, i still need your applications if you havent sent them in already.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Dang what is this doing on Page 2........


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

GaBear said:


> Dang what is this doing on Page 2........


HMMM. Nobody knows......maybe others will find out


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I got mine sent in... Good luck to everyone that applied. Its gonna be a great year for The New Breed Nation!


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sent mine in, never thought I would but we'll see how it goes!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

HMM! Where is everybody?


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't know. They don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Forget the advertising,try the real deal! Send them apps on in.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

get them Apps in Folks......



The Deadline is fast approaching
Plus we need to keep JAG Busy......... She has too Much Spare Time on Her Hands These days............LMAO


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow we have been so busy with people coming in for new bows and getting them ready for the hunting season. We haven't been able to get our land ready yet for us to hunt, nor get our apps out sorry for the inconvience Jag.


----------



## DonWilliams (Sep 2, 2011)

app sent


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

We are approaching our second year of the shooting staff program and wanted to get the applications out a little earlier this year so that everyone can get their bow in hand before 2012.

Applications are now available for download from the New Breed staff site. www.newbreedstaff.com

We will be accepting applications until October 1. We are looking for people that are willing to help promote New Breed Archery and help the company grow.

We have a progressive program for our staff, with the opportunity to advance to the next level based on your performance and participation. We are not offering a contingency program for 2012, but will be using a points program for promotion of our product which will be help determine the staff levels for the following year. We will have several entry level positions available on our Field and Shooting staff for 2012 and possible a few on the Factory staff level. If you feel you can contribute to the growth of the company and want to be a part of the New Breed Nation, please send in your application.

Please do not PM me with questions, I cannot keep up with them here. Direct ALL questions to [email protected]


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

We are taking applications for FIELD, Shooting, and Factory staff.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

lets get this back on the front page.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

mailed mine in


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Had mine sent in . Looking forward to a great year in 2012


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I have been receiving inquiries asking if you have to purchase a bow to be on staff. The answer is yes. All contracts come with a discounted price for that staff level. If you have the qualities we are looking for as a staff member and would like a discounted price, please apply. Applications can be found on www.newbreedstaff.com

If you already own a New Breed bow you are already part of the great New Breed Nation.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

If you have applied and have not heard back from me, please email me and let me know. I think I have responded to everyone as of today.


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Does everyone who applies for field staff get accepted? Or are the a certain amount of spots?


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

There are a certain amount of spots per state for all staff positions If I remember correctly. JAG may correct me.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Very excited to be accepted for factory staff position and to be part of the nation family!!!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

devin1 said:


> Does everyone who applies for field staff get accepted? Or are the a certain amount of spots?


GaBear is correct. There is a set number for every level. There were many that were not chosen last year for one reason or another. JAG can answer many more of these questions as she is the Staff Coordinator and does have the final say.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

We have a certain number of spots on each level. We review each application and those chosen get offered a contract. At the close Of the application period, if we still have spots, we may extend the signup


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

lefty150 said:


> Very excited to be accepted for factory staff position and to be part of the nation family!!!



Congratulations Lefty150!!!!!!! Welcome to the Nation......


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you....very excited about alll the great things to come!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

congrats!
kn


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

lefty150 said:


> Very excited to be accepted for factory staff position and to be part of the nation family!!!


Congrats :thumbs_up and as others have said welcome to the Nation.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

thanks to those that emailed me.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well it looks like the Grand PooPa is feeling OK. He is on here posting.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ghost 133 said:


> Well it looks like the Grand PooPa is feeling OK. He is on here posting.


He is our Obi-Wan Kenobi, only younger


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

JAG said:


> He is our Obi-Wan Kenobi, only younger


But he has a Royal Order of the Water Buffalo hat like Fred Flinstones


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ghost 133 said:


> But he has a Royal Order of the Water Buffalo hat like Fred Flinstones


 Hahahahaha I sure hope he finds this as funny as we do!


----------

